# Kobe better than the rest?



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I was just watching the Spurs- Sonics game, and I got to thinking about how Ray Allen whined about Bruce Bowen.

It got me thinking to all of the major superstars that complain about stuff, and I realised Kobe is above them all, he has never complained about another player or the refs like some other stars.

And with all this, I still can't figure out how people hate this guy, he is one of the few players that doesn't whine about the refs and other players. I know that he probably complains to them during the game, but after the game he is so respectful to them.

When the Lakers lost to the Spurs 2 years ago, and when Kobe cried, did anybody but me notice that he was one of the few who went to congratulate the Spurs on what they had accomplished, unlike Shaq, who just walked out.

Here is a list of players that I know for sure have complained about the refs, other players, management, etc.

Shaq
Vince
T-mac
Dirk ( last night)
Ray Allen
Sam Cassell
Chris Webber
Allen Iverson
Ben Wallace
Jermaine O'neal
Antoine Walker
Amare

There is tons more that I can't think of right now.

Not once do I know of Kobe being fined for complaining or questioning the refs. Yet people still hate the guy. And to all the adults, that don't want their kids to idolize Kobe, how can they tell their kids to not idolize Kobe, but to idolize guys like Shaq and others who can't even respect their colleagues, and that think they are better than everybody in the league. Are those the morals they want their kids to grow up with : " If you aren't satisfied, complain about it and demean other human beings to make your point."




Well anyways thats my rant, I just had to get that off my chest. All this **** of Shaq talking **** whenever he gets the oppurtunity is pissing me off and I had to tell it to someone.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Kobe doesn't have to complain about the refs, he owns them and dictates the calls they make. :wink:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Locke said:


> Kobe doesn't have to complain about the refs, he owns them and dictates the calls they make. :wink:


 hahaha.. Kobe was Van Gundy's source..


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

What? Kobe whines to the refs all the time. Hell, I don't think there's a player in the league that whines more than him. I guess you must be talking about saying stuff after the game. Because during games he whines all the time. How much he whines during the game pretty much offsets him not saying much after the game. So I don't think you can really complement him in this category.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

First of all, if you do a good job parenting, your children shouldn't need to idolize Kobe or any other person. How can someone be your idol, if you've never even talked to them? People are idiots I swear. I never had idols as a kid.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> First of all, if you do a good job parenting, your children shouldn't need to idolize Kobe or any other person. How can someone be your idol, if you've never even talked to them? People are idiots I swear. I never had idols as a kid.


What works for you might not work for others. Pretty ignorant to call people idiots when they just wish the best for their children.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> What works for you might not work for others. Pretty ignorant to call people idiots when they just wish the best for their children.


You think it's healthy for your children to idolize people they see on the telly more than their own parents? I call it awful parenting.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Didn't Charles Barkley do a commercial a while back, pretty much conveying the very same point HKF is making? And received a lot of stick because of it?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

HKF said:


> You think it's healthy for your children to idolize people they see on the telly more than their own parents? I call it awful parenting.


I agree 100%.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Locke said:


> Kobe doesn't have to complain about the refs, he owns them and dictates the calls they make. :wink:


kobes a PIMP


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> I was just watching the Spurs- Sonics game, and I got to thinking about how Ray Allen whined about Bruce Bowen.
> 
> It got me thinking to all of the major superstars that complain about stuff, and I realised Kobe is above them all, he has never complained about another player or the refs like some other stars.
> 
> ...


kobe never complains because he doesnt want to get on anyones bad side. why do u think whenever he knocks down a player he always picks them up with a smile and pats them on the but. kobe is scared of others taking there best game at him. if u play ball u know how others get when u push them. he doesnt want that to happen. trust me i live in LA and i know. kobe cant even fight(remember chris childs) anyways, theres no way of u backing up ur info on this guy. his career is done cuz hes too arrogant. stop trying to back him up. he couldnt even get to the playoffs.look at dwayne wade last year(got to the second round and took indiana to 6) why couldnt kobe get to the playoffs this year?


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*i got this fellas...*



sac23kings said:


> kobe never complains because he doesnt want to get on anyones bad side. why do u think whenever he knocks down a player he always picks them up with a smile and pats them on the but.


so ur *unbias* 
reasoning for this act of good sportsmanship is actually a sign of fear... i bet u'd be complementing Kobe if he waved his finger in the guys face and swore at him, right???



> kobe is scared of others taking there best game at him. if u play ball u know how others get when u push them. he doesnt want that to happen.


kobe has made a his best games off challenges of people that have went out with the inititive to stop him, ie. bowen, patterson... at one point during the lakers reign virtually every competitive western team including ur precious kings had a "kobe-stopper" obivously none got the job done...



> trust me i live in LA and i know.


oh, well then please forgive my 2 previous arguments... i live in LA, i must have missed something on the 405 explaining Kobe's asinine reasoning



> kobe cant even fight(remember chris childs) anyways,


*thug_immortal* kobe doesn't rip the refs in the press or whine about tough defense 
*sackings:* Kobe can't fight...

um... okay



> theres no way of u backing up ur info on this guy.


*info:* Kobe doesn't whine about the refs after the games
*Proof:* you never hear about Kobe whining to the press about refs

consider the info "backed up"




> his career is done cuz hes too arrogant.


*9th NBA Season @ 26 or 27 yrs* 
04-05 LAL 40.7 .433 .339 .816 1.40 4.50 5.90 6.0 1.30 .80 4.09 2.60 27.6 

yup he's cooked...

lemmee guess... due to ur theories Shaq's overwhelming success this year is due to his "humbleness"

oh and also, what does this have to do with this thread??



> stop trying to back him up.


nobody backed him up... Kobe doesn't whine to the press... these are facts we state them...

*just for clarification:* if we said Kobe was right to commit adulturey... then that would be backing him up



> why couldnt kobe get to the playoffs this year?


b/c the NBA instated a new policy that allows only NBA organizations to qualify for the playoffs, ie. the Sacramento Kings, Los Angeles Lakers, and Memphis Grizzlies...

the top 8 teams in both the western and eastern conferences qualify for the NBA Playoffs... individual players no longer qualify...

go home lil boy... don't be mad cuz the Lakers and Kobe killed the "great sacramento franchise's" only hope of an NBA title in their illustrious 0 title, team legacy


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> And with all this, I still can't figure out how people hate this guy, he is one of the few players that doesn't whine about the refs and other players


I realise this is the laker board,but is this a serious thought??

Kobe is disliked because he is arrogant and is viewed as largely responsible for breaking up a "dynasty".He is another professional athlete that believes in I before us,and it shows in every aspect of his life.His relationship with Shaq,his relationship with his parents,his relationship with his wife,his relationship with his coach(jackson) and lets not forget that very special relationship with that woman in Colorado..

Somehow,i dont think there is any correlation between peoples perception of Kobe and his lack of wining


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

When it comes to a guy who will never get a ring again, its kobe baby.

When it comes to the guy who steals rhymes off biggy and tries to sell it , its hovi baby.

When it comes to the guy who spends a little too much time on this board, its shobe baby.

Next time don't try and talk smack again when I never said anything about ur pathetic a$$ except for ur lover kobe. And when it comes to lil boys, your the one who looks like they never get out of the house cuz ur lame a$$ has been on this board since 2002. Com' on dogg, u aint ever gonna get off kobes di** so u might as well join all the other normal people who know that guys career is done.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

sac23kings said:


> Com' on dogg, u aint ever gonna get off kobes di** so u might as well join all the other normal people who know that guys career is done.


Who is actually stupid enough to think that Kobe's career is over, you? 

You are probably the only person in the world that thinks Kobe's career is done. 



> When it comes to a guy who will never get a ring again, its kobe baby.
> 
> When it comes to the guy who steals rhymes off biggy and tries to sell it , its hovi baby.
> 
> When it comes to the guy who spends a little too much time on this board, its shobe baby.


Nice little joke there, its hilarious * Sarcasm*



> Next time don't try and talk smack again when I never said anything about ur pathetic a$$ except for ur lover kobe
> He's pathetic? Look at you. You despise a player because he killed your team in the playoffs.


BTW what the **** is this line supposed to mean 



> And when it comes to lil boys, your the one who looks like they never get out of the house cuz ur lame a$$ has been on this board since 2002


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

sac23kings said:


> When it comes to a guy who will never get a ring again, its kobe baby.
> 
> When it comes to the guy who steals rhymes off biggy and tries to sell it , its hovi baby.
> 
> ...


Hey man congratulation, you read SHOBE's great post that proved you wrong, and you decided to not respond to it at all , but instead you tried to diss him personally which also didn't work.

So next time why don't you reply to his whole post, you know the part where he proved you wrong, and not just one line.

It's pathetic to see someone get owned and then not even have the balls to man up to his mistake and realise that he was wrong... reminds me of Webber.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Kobe never complains in the media because he gets superstar calls every night whether he deserves them or not. What is there for him to complain about??????


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

TP3 said:


> Kobe never complains in the media because he gets superstar calls every night whether he deserves them or not. What is there for him to complain about??????


Every other "supestar" in the league gets "superstar" calls, yet most of them still choose to complain.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

_Stop posting on this board all together if all you're going to do is badmouth a player and his family_.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

Ok thug immortal, your only 15 years old. what the hell do u know about kobe? how old were u when he came in the league, 6. u wanna talk like u know the real kobe when 1) your too young to know anything about this guy,and 2)u live in canada, so how the hell are u gonna know whats going with this guy in the press and everything? u wanna act all smart like asking what the **** does one of my lines mean. either ur too stupid to know what it means or u think were in some kind of english class and u want everything verified for ur handicap a$$. go to sleep 15 year old and when u wake up maybe u can realize why i know kobe will never win anything again.

oh and whos the other smart a$$ that said "players no longer qualify for the playoffs". oh did u come up with that one all by yourself? congratulations loser.
and u also try to say dont be mad cuz he killed my team in the playoffs. kobe never killed anytrhing. it was shaq and horry and the refs(game 6 2002) and dont even dare try to say thats an excuse(free throws in 4th quarter: lakers 27, kings 9) Kobe doesnt know how to win. he has had 3 losing seasons in a row and 2 of them were with an unbeleivable team. how do u expect him to win now?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

sac23kings said:


> and u also try to say dont be mad cuz he killed my team in the playoffs. kobe never killed anytrhing. it was shaq and horry and the refs(game 6 2002) and dont even dare try to say thats an excuse(free throws in 4th quarter: lakers 27, kings 9) Kobe doesnt know how to win. he has had 3 losing seasons in a row and 2 of them were with an unbeleivable team. how do u expect him to win now?


Kobe never killed you guys in the playoffs? Hmmmm.....that 35-10-5 he averaged during the 4 game sweep of the Kings in 01' sure looks like a homicide to me. 

Kobe doesn't know how to win? Lets see.....the guy has 3 rings, has been in the finals 4 times, and has been to the playoffs 8 times in 9 years. I'm no Albert Einstein but if he's been to the playoffs 8 times in 9 years, how has he had 3 consecutive losing seasons? I can only count one. 

Like the Sprite bottle caps says "please try again".


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

sac23kings said:


> Ok thug immortal, your only 15 years old. what the hell do u know about kobe? how old were u when he came in the league, 6. u wanna talk like u know the real kobe when 1) your too young to know anything about this guy,and 2)u live in canada, so how the hell are u gonna know whats going with this guy in the press and everything? u wanna act all smart like asking what the **** does one of my lines mean. either ur too stupid to know what it means or u think were in some kind of english class and u want everything verified for ur handicap a$$. go to sleep 15 year old and when u wake up maybe u can realize why i know kobe will never win anything again.
> 
> oh and whos the other smart a$$ that said "players no longer qualify for the playoffs". oh did u come up with that one all by yourself? congratulations loser.
> and u also try to say dont be mad cuz he killed my team in the playoffs. kobe never killed anytrhing. it was shaq and horry and the refs(game 6 2002) and dont even dare try to say thats an excuse(free throws in 4th quarter: lakers 27, kings 9) Kobe doesnt know how to win. he has had 3 losing seasons in a row and 2 of them were with an unbeleivable team. how do u expect him to win now?


:rofl:


----------



## ThaLakeShow (Dec 4, 2004)

sac23kings said:


> When it comes to a guy who will never get a ring again, its kobe baby.
> 
> When it comes to the guy who steals rhymes off biggy and tries to sell it , its hovi baby.
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahaha!!! nice one dude!!!!! LOLLL!!!!!!! :clap:

Oh wait...you post more times per day than he does (2.7 to 1.7)


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

ThaLakeShow said:


> hahahahahahahaha!!! nice one dude!!!!! LOLLL!!!!!!! :clap:
> 
> Oh wait...you post more times per day than he does (2.7 to 1.7)



a board that sticks together... i don't have to defend myself, my boys got me


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

sac23kings said:


> Ok thug immortal, your only 15 years old. what the hell do u know about kobe? how old were u when he came in the league, 6. u wanna talk like u know the real kobe when 1) your too young to know anything about this guy,and 2)u live in canada, so how the hell are u gonna know whats going with this guy in the press and everything?


the fact that u live in LA means u know Kobe some other way than the press, huh?? i used to live in Chicago now i live in LA.... my knowledge of Kobe is still the same... the fact that im closer to him doesnt matter



> u wanna act all smart like asking what the **** does one of my lines mean. either ur too stupid to know what it means or u think were in some kind of english class and u want everything verified for ur handicap a$$. go to sleep 15 year old and when u wake up maybe u can realize why i know kobe will never win anything again.


1st, why are you so angry youngin?? 

and 2nd, can we hold u to this??



> and whos the other smart a$$ that said "players no longer qualify for the playoffs". oh did u come up with that one all by yourself? congratulations loser.


u said kobe didn't make the playoffs, wade did... two different teams, years, confrences and situations.... a ridiculous comparison



> and u also try to say dont be mad cuz he killed my team in the playoffs. kobe never killed anytrhing. it was shaq and horry and the refs(game 6 2002) and dont even dare try to say thats an excuse(free throws in 4th quarter: lakers 27, kings 9)


C'mon homie lets be real.... dont act like the lakers beat the kings once and walked away... they beat those fools three times.... i remember a game where kobe had 49 pts, 16 reb.... in game 7 he had 30, 10 and 7.... not to mention shut down D in game 6....

and if u wanna blame the refs... look towards ya'lls ft % in game 6 & 7 and thats all u need to know... Kings should have won they choked, end of story



> Kobe doesnt know how to win.


ur talkin bout someone who 75% of the GM's voted for who they would want to have the ball at the end of the game...



> he has had 3 losing seasons in a row and 2 of them were with an unbeleivable team.


*2003:* team lost in 6 in the 2nd round to the Spurs who went on to win a title...

*2004* team lost in the Finals

yup those are two losing seasons....



*Look you talk like u have ur ego attatched to this argument. i don't know why u r so mad. maybe it's cuz u post once more per day than me and still can't make sense...*

either way, i am obviously a Kobe fan, but i can still be impartial... kobe had for himselve a bad individual yr (good for 99.9% of the league), his team sucked, and he as the leader should and will take most of the blame... BUT A LOSER... *ur talkin bout the 2nd best player on a 3 time champion who made huge plays and came up with huge games conistently against top notch teams..*.

if u ever wanna be a good poster u need to remove ur anger and bias... *until then u will continue to be frustrated and not be recieved as someone with any real opinion*...

i hope u take well to my words


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

sac23kings said:


> Ok thug immortal, your only 15 years old. what the hell do u know about kobe? how old were u when he came in the league, 6. u wanna talk like u know the real kobe when 1) your too young to know anything about this guy,and 2)u live in canada, so how the hell are u gonna know whats going with this guy in the press and everything? u wanna act all smart like asking what the **** does one of my lines mean. either ur too stupid to know what it means or u think were in some kind of english class and u want everything verified for ur handicap a$$. go to sleep 15 year old and when u wake up maybe u can realize why i know kobe will never win anything again.
> 
> oh and whos the other smart a$$ that said "players no longer qualify for the playoffs". oh did u come up with that one all by yourself? congratulations loser.
> and u also try to say dont be mad cuz he killed my team in the playoffs. kobe never killed anytrhing. it was shaq and horry and the refs(game 6 2002) and dont even dare try to say thats an excuse(free throws in 4th quarter: lakers 27, kings 9) Kobe doesnt know how to win. he has had 3 losing seasons in a row and 2 of them were with an unbeleivable team. how do u expect him to win now?



(sits and watches as sac23kings makes an *** of himself)

and the kings have how many championships?


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> _Stop posting on this board all together if all you're going to do is badmouth a player and his family_.


If #8 is the cornerstone and model citizen of the LA Lakers, they have a bigger mess there than has ever been reported.

I did not bash his family.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

damn, look what one of my posts has done to u kobe fans. i just wrote why i think he cant win anymore and u all took it to a personal issue(and dont say i took it personal cuz i didnt start the personal s***) by having smart a$$ remarks about my posts. i think the reason why u all retaliate so much is cause deep down u all r scared cuz u know where his career is heading. it takes losing early in ur career, to be a winner later in ur career. with the exception of magic, most of the stars lost early in their careers which molded them into better players later in their careers. and being from chicago shobe42, u should obviously have seen what jordan did to win. he didnt have the greatest of players around him and he still won. other teams assembled great teams to beat him, but he continually won. do u honestly see kobe leading a team like jordan could. im the biggest jordan fan, and the reason why i wrote my first post in this thread was because of all the laker fans that try to claim hes gonna surpass jordan.

anyways, enough of all the s*** talking already. I'll stop if u all stop. i never even started any s*** talking and im being the first to stop. so u all should stop.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

sac23kings said:


> anyways, enough of all the s*** talking already. I'll stop if u all stop. i never even started any s*** talking and im being the first to stop. so u all should stop.


Actually your the one that came out with the personal attacks.

But anyways if your saying look at who Jordan won with, thats a pathetic arguement. Jordan's team was built around him to suit every aspect of his game. And by the way nobody on the Lakers board even compares Kobe to Jordan. 

If you love Jordan so much why do you hate Kobe with a passion? In this thread I was comaring Kobe's reaction to referees after games and how he handles it so professionally compared to most of today's superstars. Now if you believe that Kobe complains to the refs after games ( Never seen him do that and never heard of him doing that) and that is why you hate him, do you then also hate every other superstar that talks about refs. Kobe is exactly like Jordan when it comes to handling refs, he doesn't blame them for a loss, and he gives credit where it is due ( to his defenders ). 


Also, how do you know what it took for Jordan to win, you're not from Chicago there is no way that you can know anything about Jordan right.

Since I live closer to Chicago that means I must know way more about the Bulls and Jordan than you right? :biggrin:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

sac23kings said:


> and being from chicago shobe42, u should obviously have seen what jordan did to win. he didnt have the greatest of players around him and he still won. other teams assembled great teams to beat him, but he continually won. do u honestly see kobe leading a team like jordan could. im the biggest jordan fan, and the reason why i wrote my first post in this thread was because of all the laker fans that try to claim hes gonna surpass jordan.


i dont know one person on this thread who ever has stated that Kobe will surpass Jordan... i challenege u to find 1 person...

speaking of which you are the only person who ever brought up the comparison...

and finally you just stated above why you wrote your first thread cuz you believe people have said Kobe would pass mike-- which nobody did--- *your entire post came out of defense against someone you didnt like... you attacked us so we defend ourselves...*


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Diesel said:


> If #8 is the cornerstone and model citizen of the LA Lakers, they have a bigger mess there than has ever been reported.


This point was never brought up, it has zero relevance. 



> I did not bash his family.


You cannot talk about a player's family in a negative connotation. You cannot talk about their wives, their daughters, or their family in general in a demeaning or negative way.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

EHL said:


> This point was never brought up, it has zero relevance.
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot talk about a player's family in a negative connotation. You cannot talk about their wives, their daughters, or their family in general in a demeaning or negative way.



I didn't say anything negative about his wife.

Everyone knows that since #8 had his problem in Colorado, his wife is the head of the household and well she should be.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Diesel said:


> I didn't say anything negative about his wife.
> 
> Everyone knows that since #8 had his problem in Colorado, his wife is the head of the household and well she should be.


Yeah, but you didn't say that, you said something about slapping his wife.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

EHL said:


> Yeah, but you didn't say that, you said something about slapping his wife.


Since your eye sight seems to be much less than 20/20 I will again post what I said. "She should ***** slap him."

I do not think that says anything about #8 slapping his wife.

End of story.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Diesel said:


> Since your eye sight seems to be much less than 20/20 I will again post what I said. "She should ***** slap him."
> 
> I do not think that says anything about #8 slapping his wife.
> 
> End of story.


For what its worth... we don't allow swearing (masked or otherwise).

Plus, the preference is that if there is an issue with something being edited/deleted that you first PM the moderator and find out why, if the resolution isn't to your understanding or liking than contact a CM.

Obviously the intent is to not allow threads to be taken away from the topic based on issues with what you deem allowable or not.


----------

